# Can cockatiels eat roasted peanuts in shells?



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

I buy them for my rats, peanuts in their hard outer shells that the rats have to crunch through, and just wondered if I should give a few to my cockatiel? Can they eat peanuts at all? Will the hard shells be too much for his beak to break through?


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

You mean raw in the outer case they grow in? - most folk don't feed them to birds as they can have aspergillis spores on them which can be fatal to birds - they are safer fed shelled, some parrot mixes do come with them in their shells but personally I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Ok thanks, I won't give them him.

Not raw, roasted, just kept in their outer shells.


----------

